
China High-Speed Rail Nears 10,000 Kilometers, Plans To Expand to 50,000 By 2020 - protomyth
http://singularityhub.com/2013/03/25/china-high-speed-rail-nears-10000-kilometers-plans-to-expand-to-50000-by-2020/
======
samstave
I am curious as to how well rails handle the test of time with respect to
remaining within the tolerances held at their first installation?

Assume you install 1000KM of high speed rail, which provides a smooth and
comfortable ride. Barring natural disasters, such as an earthquake, how long
will that rail remain as comfortable/smooth as day-one given normal operation?

Is this less a function of the rails and more a function of wear on the train
cars?

I just wonder what the 50K KM rails will ride like in year 2060.

